# PCT...will I keep my gains?



## motley482 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey guys...im starting my PCT for my deca cycle in 2 weeks.... looks like this:      
Clomid/fertomid
50/50/25/25
Tamoxifen/ nolva
40/40/20/20/20
Just changed my whole diet for maximum calorie protein and carb intake
Only lean meats high good calorie foods, larger meals....also bout weight gainer...will take 2 shakes a  day in between meals 4 meals a day with smalls meals like chicken salad and peanut butter sandwiches in between...I gained 20lbs this cycle am currently 170lbs 5'11 and would like any advice on methods for maintaining as much weight as possible....also gonna work out hard 5/6 days a week with adequete rest ( very happy with routine so no pointers needed there)


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 26, 2014)

It depends on how you train, eat, and how quickly you can recover from tanked hormone levels. Doing a proper pct will go a long way to preserving what you've gained but diet and training will probably make a bigger difference. Lift with high intensity, eat plenty of protein and dietary fat, sleep enough to recover, etc.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't believe you should have started cycling yet. If you were only 150lbs at 5'11" you had a lot more natural mass that you can pack on. And still do.

But being that you're finishing your cycle already let's take care of the question at hand.
Clomid you might want at 75 the first week. This shit can make you pissy and irritable so be ready. It makes me break out and very irritable like a girl PMSing (no offense ladies).
Training in PCT isn't the same as training on cycle. You DON'T need to pound the shit out of it. You need to get SOLID gym sessions in with high intensity. Focus on form and just chase the pump. If not you will LOSE gains because your body is at a vulnerable state in PCT. Your test levels will be low, so recovery will be down. PCT is all about recovery. Keep that diet solid and train smart. Train hard, but smart.

I'm assuming you've already dropped the deca if pct is in 2 weeks correct?


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 26, 2014)

OP, what dosages of each compound did you run and for how long? We can help you plan PCT more effectively if we know the details of the cycle.


----------



## motley482 (Apr 26, 2014)

Well I talked to doc earliear and he gave me the  PCT I just stated...I ran 300mg of deca alone a week...and I know it was stupid to run deca alone and I did the cycle prematurely but hey we all make mistakes and im focusing on my recovery and nutrition...and I know now to wait before doing another cycle...I need to establish a base and work out naturally for a while and focus on eating properly to max out my gains prior to cycling again...i also need to take the time to learn more about cycling in order to perform it safe and affectively in the future...main priority now get my hormonal balance back as soon as possible and train like a mother ****er


----------



## brutus79 (Apr 26, 2014)

motley482 said:


> Well I talked to doc earliear and he gave me the  PCT I just stated...I ran 300mg of deca alone a week...and I know it was stupid to run deca alone and I did the cycle prematurely but hey we all make mistakes and im focusing on my recovery and nutrition...and I know now to wait before doing another cycle...I need to establish a base and work out naturally for a while and focus on eating properly to max out my gains prior to cycling again...i also need to take the time to learn more about cycling in order to perform it safe and affectively in the future...main priority now get my hormonal balance back as soon as possible and train like a mother ****er



Wow- you will know when recovery is underway when you can get a boner again.


----------



## motley482 (Apr 26, 2014)

DOC you nocked some sense into me my last post about the cycle so good looking out...feeling more excited about getting my diet in check and gaining weight naturally than I did before I started cycling so good info all around


----------



## motley482 (Apr 26, 2014)

Brutus I pray to sweet delicate baby jesus ebery night that it that does happen it subsides as soon as possible plus I deserve what I have comming due to my stupidity so I hope for the best


----------



## motley482 (Apr 26, 2014)

And Brutus I still wake up with a hard on everyday and libido is fantastic so who know I may get by with this ****up


----------



## brutus79 (Apr 26, 2014)

motley482 said:


> And Brutus I still wake up with a hard on everyday and libido is fantastic so who know I may get by with this ****up



Good luck brother- I made some mistakes my first cycle too.  Just make sure to learn from them!


----------



## motley482 (Apr 26, 2014)

Ya I hear that thanks im gonna need it


----------



## motley482 (Apr 26, 2014)

And DOC prior to this cycle I ran test E for about 16 weeks only like 200mg a week I gained 20lbs since I was only 132lbs when I started...that was my first cycle I did not perform PCT cause I had no clue what it was or what I was doing obv...n e ways I ran the deca cycle only 8 weeks after the test cycle...is it possible that my testosterone levels were so high that perhaps it aided me thru the deca cycle and kept my hormones a little more balanced? Maybe thats why my libido is still strong?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 26, 2014)

motley482 said:


> DOC you nocked some sense into me my last post about the cycle so good looking out...feeling more excited about getting my diet in check and gaining weight naturally than I did before I started cycling so good info all around



Good to hear. Work on the two most important things, diet and training, and in the meanwhile keep reading about AAS so when the time is right you'll be able to cycle safely and optimally. Keep your head up and open so you can soak up the info these fine folks present you


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 26, 2014)

motley482 said:


> And DOC prior to this cycle I ran test E for about 16 weeks only like 200mg a week I gained 20lbs since I was only 132lbs when I started...that was my first cycle I did not perform PCT cause I had no clue what it was or what I was doing obv...n e ways I ran the deca cycle only 8 weeks after the test cycle...is it possible that my testosterone levels were so high that perhaps it aided me thru the deca cycle and kept my hormones a little more balanced? Maybe thats why my libido is still strong?



No, not really possible. 8wks is more than enough time for all the test form the previous cycle to have been metabolized and excreted before you started the deca. You're probably just an outlier, one of the few who may not experience sides as harsh as others. Either way, it's always best to use test with any cycle you do. It has both direct and indirect benefits and should not be left out of a cycle.


----------



## motley482 (Apr 26, 2014)

Ya I figured that was a bold suggestion but doesnt hurt to ask...thanks


----------

